# hysterosalpingogram icd-9 assistance please



## tygerstalu (Sep 30, 2008)

A patient has an hysterosalpingogram with the indication of "Status post Essure procedure. Evaluate for tubal patency." I was told previously to bill     V26.21. However, that was denied. The doctor office claims V25.2 with the explanation that it was used on the Essure months before. The Hospital billing was V67.09 with a secondary code of V26.51.  My colleagues and I were looking into coding with V25.49.  Is there anyone who understands this and has been faced with it before? I am unsure on just which one works best.


----------



## luvchrist_26@hotmail.com (Jan 28, 2011)

*icd9 codes for exam following HSG procedure*

Try these codes and list them in the order listed.
V67.09 Follow-up exam following other surgery
V26.51 Tubal ligation status
Reference: Essure, Phsyician Quick Coding Guide 01/01/2008


----------



## msrd_081002 (Jan 29, 2011)

*Pdxv25.49 + sdxv26.51*




tygerstalu said:


> A patient has an hysterosalpingogram with the indication of "Status post Essure procedure. Evaluate for tubal patency." I was told previously to bill     V26.21. However, that was denied. The doctor office claims V25.2 with the explanation that it was used on the Essure months before. The Hospital billing was V67.09 with a secondary code of V26.51.  My colleagues and I were looking into coding with V25.49.  Is there anyone who understands this and has been faced with it before? I am unsure on just which one works best.




I agree with the use of PDX V25.49.

I'd assign
PDX V25.49 + SDX V26.51

Indication is to assure that the tubes are blocked.
The definition of tubal ligation = interruption of the continuity of the oviducts by cutting, cautery, or by plastic or metal device  to prevent future conception. {"surgically cut or *blocked off*"}

Thanks


----------

